# top boots for Rome 390?



## DC5Zilla (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello friends,

I've decided to purchase Rome 390 for my bindings but still unsure on what boots to pair with. I'd really appreciate if you guys can give me some advice! Thanks!
So far I'm looking at Salomon Brigade and Rome SDS Smith

Usage: 40% freeride / 60% freestyle


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i just bought the salomon brigades - gonna use them for the first time this weekend! good park boots because they're flexy. im using them with my ride EXs though.


----------



## DC5Zilla (Mar 3, 2010)

mrpez said:


> i just bought the salomon brigades - gonna use them for the first time this weekend! good park boots because they're flexy. im using them with my ride EXs though.


Thanks for the reply mrpez! Hope those Salmons gonna rock u! BTW I decided to change completely... Bought Vans Andreas Wiig for my boots and Union Force instead. I'm gonna test it out next week in Wisconsin~


----------

